
Ask HN: How to create a framework than an end product - ipi
&quot;Stop thinking about creating the perfect end product and create a framework under which the right systems can emerge and continue to grow as we learn more.&quot;<p>Not sure where I read this but found it while reading about software architecture. It kinda stuck with me. Any other resources which helps gain more understanding on this approach and implementing it. Any products out there which does this better.
======
sillysaurusx
I don’t know of any products that were made by explicitly creating a separate
framework for them first.

HN and Viaweb come to mind. But even those were made by creating a product in
parallel with the framework.

If you like this kind of thing, though, you might like to read On Lisp.
There’s a free pdf copy floating around the internet.

